# Whos muzzy hunting



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Was just curious who is going out for the 4 days of muzzy season.I cannt go til sunday,mon,tues.I work saturday but will try to get out sat. evening...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

.........All in..........


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i am gonna hunt as much as possible.............i dont expect to have much success............ive got a respiratory infection in my lungs and have been coughing for 3 weeks now and of course the doctor said its JUST A COLD........i kind of wonder if it isnt the damn H1N1 virus............i cannot get rid of it i know that..............but anyways GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE who gets out to hunt !!! ITS GONNA BE COLD !!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I'll be out Sunday and Monday. Scouting this Thursday.

ski


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll be out at least the weekend for as long as I can stand the cold....although I will be prepaired with all goose down clothes(booties,long underwear,and parka)....will be going maybe thursday night or friday to get the corn out for the weekend....this is for the most part my last chance so I'll be making the best out of it...
I need to get down there anyway to get the woodburner going to stop the electric furnace from running....I hate paying that bill when I'm not there


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be out all 4 days


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I'll be going to Adams County all day Saturday and then I'm going to hunt all day Sunday here in Greene County close to my house. I put corn out Sunday in Adams County and scouted and done the same today at property here at home. Totally changed up my plans for my home hunt. Not a single track near either of my stands so looks like back to the climber on the opposite side. Good luck to all.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

myself, son and my brother and his son will be out sunday and monday round bouts marengo area. hopefully the boys'll get their first


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I will be heading to Senacaville for all four days. I hope they are all yarded up next to the cabin!


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i will be out all 4 days in my area. hope to down something. good luck to all.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll be out Saturday and Sunday. I already have a Doe and a Buck, so it's no big deal if I don't get one. Just want to get out one last time with my buddies before the waiting for next season.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Two does went across my front yard this morning.

As cold as it is I may hunt from my living room


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

am in,off all 4days will be hunting a couple of spots here in jefferson co.
should be fun,lots of white stuff here
had 7 in the yrd this mornin(wife call's them my girls)lol they come and stand on the hill till i go out an feed them every mornin around 8 an afternoon around around 4.rattle the corn in the bucket an they come a running with there tails a waggin like a dog lol
twister


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll be out Saturday and Sunday. Hopefully with it being this cold, the Saturday morning hunt will pan out. A buddy said he would come over mid day to do some drives for me. I'm the only one left without a deer this year.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Saturday and Sunday in Hocking Co.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sporty said:


> Saturday and Sunday in Hocking Co.


Did you do any good during gun week down there?? I went to town twice to get pizza and couldn't believe all the deer along the road....and A whole bunch behind your parents house...that might have been the bonus gun weekend though


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Thinking about it - Need more room in the freezer but the cold weather might let me hang it for a while. I probably have enough room for a skippy , but the woman will kill me if I bring another home! I would love to get my buck.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Mr Twister, if you got the distance on that target it should be a no brainer.
Going down to the camp in Belmont Co. all 4 days. I too have taken a couple this year and looking for that darn buck, that I seen during rut. Along with parting with the buddies it should be a great time deer or not.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> Did you do any good during gun week down there?? I went to town twice to get pizza and couldn't believe all the deer along the road....and A whole bunch behind your parents house...that might have been the bonus gun weekend though



I saw a decent buck right up the hill behind the house but wasn't comfortable with the shot. After that first snow that area between the house and barn was just polluted with tracks!! I couldn't get down for bonus gun

Did you do any good?


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll be getting out sat and sun but that may be it.

Got a buck already now time for a doe.

Might be hunting muzzy with twister.

Good luck to all and stay warm !!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

hunting the weekend. fairfield and licking county.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm gonna be out Sat., sun and mionday...Gonna split my time tween Montgomery, Preble, and adams county.


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I am heading up to Skeeter Sat. morning. Anyone have any idea how much snow is on the ground up that way?


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Will be hunting in both Coshocton and Muskingum Counties near SR 83. Have two button bucks so far (thought they were both does)......looking for the big one now, but will take a doe as well. Hunting saturday for sure. Sunday depends on saturdays results.......


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was but I'm home now after a friend called and said he is sick...I'm in no way going to try and drag a deer in 8 plus inches of snow and on the hills I hunt without my atv or help....just saving myself a HEART ATTACK...
at least I got the drive plowed and around the cabin...I almost rolled that atv at the notch by the stairway....no way I'm taking it up the hill to hunt!!!!!!!

a few pic's


----------

